# Proftp



## schlawiner (9. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei einem root mit 3 netzwerkkarten die Transferate pro karte unterschiedlich regeln.

Hat jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

Hi,

habe zwar mit proftp noch nicht gearbeitet, aber eventuell könntest du von dem Programm 3 Instanzen laufen lassen, jede mit eigener Konfig auf einer eigenen Netzwerkkarte.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (10. November 2010)

mod_shaper sollte Dir da helfen. Dort kannst Du je nach session die Bandbreite einschränken. Ist zwar nicht nach device geregelt aber Du könntest die Accounts dementsprechend verteilen.

Oder aber Du setzt einen TrafficShaper ein, der auch Protokollbasierend arbeiten kann. (tc + iptables kann das)


----------

